# Flip flops - do you like?



## CzarownicaGosia (May 24, 2006)

And if you do - how many pairs do you own?






I like them very much, can't imagine summer without flip flops



I think I have about seven pairs


----------



## redrocks (May 24, 2006)

I love flip flops but I just can't wear them.





I end up with horrible, horrible blisters between my toes. The only time I wear them is when I go and get a pedicure. Then as soon as I'm home, I have to take them off.


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2006)

I like them. I have 4 or 5 pair. The only con is your feet seem to get dirty. Yuck!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 24, 2006)

I love flip flops because they are cute, comfy, and it's easy for me to find my size. Any other time of the year I can't get away with shopping for shoes in the kid's section because it'll be too obvious but flip flops are flip flops no matter the size although the kiddie ones do tend to be cuter and cheaper which is fine by me. I just went to count and I have 15 pairs. Hey, gotta have one to match every outfit, right?


----------



## michal_cohen (May 24, 2006)

i have 5 fairs


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 24, 2006)

I have 3 pairs and wouldn't mind having more. They're so comfy.


----------



## lavender (May 24, 2006)

I have about 4 pairs and I love them....so comfy!


----------



## Sophia (May 24, 2006)

I love flip flops it's the only shoes I wear in the whole summer, the only shoes I feel comfortable with!!!


----------



## Quiana (May 24, 2006)

I LOVE flips!! (my daughter and I have shortened it ) I have about 20 pairs as that is what I wear all



. My feet have to adjust back to my high heeled boots for fall and winter


----------



## pinkbundles (May 24, 2006)

i love them! but i only need one and it has a clear thong so i can wear it with anything summery.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I love flip flops because they are cute, comfy, and it's easy for me to find my size. Any other time of the year I can't get away with shopping for shoes in the kid's section because it'll be too obvious but flip flops are flip flops no matter the size although the kiddie ones do tend to be cuter and cheaper which is fine by me. I just went to count and I have 15 pairs. Hey, gotta have one to match every outfit, right? Of course


----------



## Aquilah (May 24, 2006)

I love flip-flops! I actually just got a new pair too! I have a pair specifically for showering (the bathroom is across the house, and I can't go barefoot!), and I have a pair for whenever I go out. I'm about to start stocking up on new pairs though because I only have one and want at least 4 more pairs! It's not like it was back in GA where you could wear them almost year round ~ it's too cold here in NY for me *lol*


----------



## darkh3av3n (May 24, 2006)

I have 10 pairs and I'm still buying more!!! They are super comfy and I dont think I could get around without at least 5!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 24, 2006)

i love love love them. when its not raining here (WA) im usually wearing them.


----------



## KellyB (May 24, 2006)

I love flip flops and those are really cute.


----------



## peekaboo (May 24, 2006)

I practically live in flip flops and sandals in the summer. I have many but there are 2 pairs that are my fav.


----------



## Mina (May 24, 2006)

Love flip flopp....confy...have 4 pairs


----------



## Luvly (May 24, 2006)

i have 2. i like the .5 or 1 in. thong strap thingys.


----------



## dentaldee (May 25, 2006)

old navy is the best.......I bought one in every colour!!!! need more again this year!!


----------



## LVA (May 25, 2006)

i had a whole bunch last summer, but did a little closet cleaning during the winter .. now i need to get some new ones.... i'm addicted to flip flops ... so comfy. I hate the thought of wearing socks in the summer


----------



## mehrunissa (May 25, 2006)

I love J.Crew flip flops, though I don't wear them much. I have high arches and at the end of the day, my feet feel miserable.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

I love flip flops. If I could, I would wear mine every day. I have like 8 pairs or so.


----------



## girl_geek (May 25, 2006)

I have several pairs but only about 2 or 3 that I wear regularly, I probably ought to throw the others out, they are old and icky



I like them for casual weekend wear, but I don't wear them much anymore because they won't go over well in the office! Plus, flat shoes tend to hurt my feet if I do a lot of walking (I have high arches and need arch support!) so I'm a little hesitant to wear them for a day of shopping in the mall or something!

Back when I was in college I wore them every day in the summer though



I don't like wearing socks in the summer! lol


----------



## Cheebs (May 25, 2006)

I love them! That's basically all I wear in the summer. I've probably got around 10 pairs or so.


----------



## Lia (May 25, 2006)

Hmm... i use flip flops a lot when i'm wearing skirts... I live in a hot place



Do you like havaianas?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 25, 2006)

I counted and i have like 11 pairs.


----------



## goddess13 (May 25, 2006)

I love flip-flops (we call them thongs in Australia)!!! I have two pairs!!! Summer wouldn't be the same without them.

I love Havaianas. I wear my black ones heaps in summer.

Oh, if you're getting blisters, maybe try putting some Vaseline where you're getting the blister and it should stop. You may need to do this every time you wear them. Don't use too much though.


----------



## Leony (May 25, 2006)

I have 4 pairs, I love flip flops.


----------



## LVA (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* I love flip-flops (we call them thongs in Australia)!!! I have two pairs!!! Summer wouldn't be the same without them.
I love Havaianas. I wear my black ones heaps in summer.

Oh, if you're getting blisters, maybe try putting some Vaseline where you're getting the blister and it should stop. You may need to do this every time you wear them. Don't use too much though.

o .. great tip! thx




even though i'm sure summer in the US doesn't get half as hot as Aus i know what u mean about -summer wouldn't be the same w/o them. When i went back to VN i wore the dirtest old flip flops everywhere. Every1 was like " why don't u wear your nice shoes from America?" I'm like "u're kidding,right? In this weather?"

We used to call flip flop thongs, but then it started to sound kinda like a dirty word in school when underwears had the same name


----------



## goddess13 (May 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* o .. great tip! thx




even though i'm sure summer in the US doesn't get half as hot as Aus i know what u mean about -summer wouldn't be the same w/o them. When i went back to VN i wore the dirtest old flip flops everywhere. Every1 was like " why don't u wear your nice shoes from America?" I'm like "u're kidding,right? In this weather?"

We used to call flip flop thongs, but then it started to sound kinda like a dirty word in school when underwears had the same name





Sorry, didn't see this until now



Flip-flops are a summer icon, don't you think?


----------



## ivette (May 28, 2006)

when i was younger i use to wear them alot during the summer.

i still wear them occasionally. i have one pair now that are brand

new that i bought when i worked at a store called bradlees. i got

them because they were on sale and because they were so cute.

they had little sunshine pictures and sandpails on them i think and it reminded me of my childhood when i use to play on the beach-

brought back memories of a time when life was innocent and

uncomplicated ya know


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 28, 2006)

oh god i love them--and i just discovered that j.crew carries my size online! YES!!! i have high arches and my feet hurt soo bad after a while..i keep wearing them though


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2006)

I prefer the sandals that are thick in height cuz I am Short


----------



## Mari168 (May 28, 2006)

I'm just 5 ft 1 and my feet have a high arch. Flip flops are not for me. The lowest heel hight I wear is usually 2 1/2 inches.

Marilyn


----------



## Maja (May 28, 2006)

I love flip-flops. I have about 5 pairs. They are very comfy.


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2006)

Hmm maybe I should buy a pair, saw some cute hawaiian style ones on sale


----------



## posterofagirl (May 28, 2006)

Ooooh I love flip flops. My friends always make fun of me about it


----------



## mandy_ (May 28, 2006)

I adore flipflops. I wear them ALL summer. I have probably over 20 pairs, haha. Basically the ones from Old Navy that are like 3.50 a pair or sometimes they are 2 pairs for 5.00.

I stock up early in the summer


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 28, 2006)

I LOVE flip flops! They are my "staple" shoe during the summer and as long as I can get away with it during the rest of the year! lol! I love the "bling" on my sandels! Lots of color or maybe a neutral but there has to be rhinestones...something a little "different".

I loved living in san Diego because I could wear them almost all year long! lol!





Originally Posted by *LVA* o .. great tip! thx




even though i'm sure summer in the US doesn't get half as hot as Aus i know what u mean about -summer wouldn't be the same w/o them. When i went back to VN i wore the dirtest old flip flops everywhere. Every1 was like " why don't u wear your nice shoes from America?" I'm like "u're kidding,right? In this weather?"

We used to call flip flop thongs, but then it started to sound kinda like a dirty word in school when underwears had the same name





We call them "Flippies" in our house. The "thongs" got to be a a pair of panties here too! lol! And now that i'm working off my tummy...once I"ve healed. I refuse to wear a thong panty until I'm firm again! So I'm kind of happy to call them flip flops and not worry about some sit ups! lol!


----------



## Marisol (May 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* I adore flipflops. I wear them ALL summer. I have probably over 20 pairs, haha. Basically the ones from Old Navy that are like 3.50 a pair or sometimes they are 2 pairs for 5.00.
I stock up early in the summer





Arent they awesome!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 29, 2006)

I don't wear flip-flops a lot..I only wore them in Hawaii, and even then I think they had a small heel. I think my back must be messed up.

But I like the look of the ones you posted. Oh and Santa Cruz, Ca. has a really neat surf shop with the best Summer sandals you could ever hope to find. I do love Sandals.


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 29, 2006)

I looove flip flops - it's almost all I wear!! Old Navy flops are the best!


----------



## wondatwins2 (May 29, 2006)

Love them so much!! I have 5 pairs! And plan on getting more especially the ones with the kitten heel. They are so cute!!


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

I must be a flip-flop addict... here's my collection, go see






?????More MyMaria Please! - MyMaria's Personal Collection ? Tsinelas &amp;&amp; Havaianas &amp;&amp; Ipanemas ? Updated 02/11/2008 :: NOT FOR SALE!!! ::


----------



## Maysie (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yes flipflops are my favorite kind of shoe. I wear them all the time, except in the winter, or if I'm going out somewhere nice.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not a flip flop fan because I'm addicted to high heels. Nevertheless, I have a couple of pairs and I usually wear them around the yard or when I take the dog for a walk.


----------



## freshair (Feb 22, 2008)

i love flip flops


----------



## MissPout (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MyMaria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I must be a flip-flop addict... here's my collection, go see




?????More MyMaria Please! - MyMaria's Personal Collection ? Tsinelas &amp;&amp; Havaianas &amp;&amp; Ipanemas ? Updated 02/11/2008 :: NOT FOR SALE!!! ::

Wow what a collection




I love flip flops


----------



## Anthea (Feb 22, 2008)

In Australia we Flip Flops thongs. And thongs (the undies) we call G Strings ??? Go figure lol

Anyways I have a pair in boy mode only and can walk in them all day.


----------



## monniej (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not a flip flop fan because I'm addicted to high heels. Nevertheless, I have a couple of pairs and I usually wear them around the yard or when I take the dog for a walk.



ditto! great for around the house, but not outdoors.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

Love love love flip flops!


----------



## frugalmel (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm a sandals kinda gal actually. I have worn out 2 pr of Birkenstocks so far. LOL

I like flip flops for the beach/pool and for gardening in the back yard.





Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In Australia we Flip Flops thongs. And thongs (the undies) we call G Strings ??? Go figure lol
Anyways I have a pair in boy mode only and can walk in them all day.

Isn't it interesting how different places call the same item by diff names?





Originally Posted by *MyMaria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I must be a flip-flop addict... here's my collection, go see




?????More MyMaria Please! - MyMaria's Personal Collection ? Tsinelas &amp;&amp; Havaianas &amp;&amp; Ipanemas ? Updated 02/11/2008 :: NOT FOR SALE!!! ::

You have some really cute ones!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not a fan unless I'm at the beach. I know, it's so un-California of me.


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love wearing flip flips..I can't wait for summer. I think I have only about four pairs though.


----------



## tsuxx (Mar 16, 2008)

I own 2 pairs, but they sit in my closet year 'round. =|

I loved the feeling flip-flops gave me.

To me, they totally meant summer and spring, and when I was a kid I'd get that feeling whenever I slipped 'em on. Now, though, I find they go with nothing I wear, and I don't particularly like them either. Some of the flip-flops I've worn were really comfy, and I'd totally slip them on and walk to the convenient store with them, but for long, all-day walking I'd rather wear my Converse, boots or flats. Flip-flops hurt my feet after a bit, and I don't find them very practical anymore.

I think they look cute on other people, but they're just not my type of shoe.


----------



## nikkideevah (Mar 17, 2008)

for yall that buy old navy ones.. the recently changed the way they make them... they are thicker and so much more comfortable... and they are still 2 pairs for $5


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay just got through counting them, I have 34 pairs of regular flip flops in different awray of color and designs and at least 15 nice pretty going out ones (not as casual)!!! I think i have 5 or 6 more pairs that are more elegant looking lol!! I live in flip flops for as long as possible!!


----------

